# Fire eel



## kev (Dec 28, 2012)

Can anyone give me some info on fire eel? How big long what they eat ? Any info would be greatly appreciated thanx n peace


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Fire eel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kev (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

So I don't have ,nor ever had a fire eel,but if the tankmates are large enough and you are not concerned with the uprooting of plants or decor then it would be possible the eel would do well in your 90.


----------



## kev (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah I'm letting the 90 cycle at moment been two days now so prob be 4 6 weeks I would think. He is in a 20g tank just him till it's cycled he looks cool


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

How are you cycling the 90?and don't you have existing filters running?They can be used to seed the 90 or you could do fishless cycle(search forum,new to freshwater I think) and use ammonia and be cycled in like 2 weeks.With filter material and light stocking you could really get into the 90 tomorrow!I set up new 120 and used cycled sponges and was good to go the next day(no test will validate this ,but I never had any ammonia or nitrIte since I lightly stocked only 2 fish).This was the start of my new 120 up and running thread that is now a discus breeding journal.http://www.aquariumforum.com/f44/new-120-up-running-41349.html
the first couple post in this thread were about whether I was good or not(I was good!)
Here's link to fishless cycle http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html
Honestly in my opinion if you have any cycled filter material(even if small from your smaller tanks) and you lightly stock(just the eel ,lets say) you really could be up and going quicker.It isn't cheating if you have the cycled material,it's smart.


----------



## kev (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah I am using my two aqua clear filters on it I was using them on my 30g just took them from my 30 and put them right on my 90. I have cycle stuff but nit sure if I should bother its from aqua plus called cycled to help cycle new tanks. I have 6 rosies in it also they were food but nothing munched on them so I put them in to help.


----------

